# Apple breast implant



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Apple ..

Apple announced today that it has developed a breast implant that can store and play music. 
The iTit will cost from £499 to £1099, depending on cup and speaker size. 
This is considered a major social breakthrough, because women are always complaining about men.

staring at their breasts and not listening to them!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice one Ray!

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Am looking foreward to 'tuning in'   

Keith


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tits*

Me and Charlievan we beat you to tit

Should do a Search!

iTit


----------

